# Power button has Orange light !!!!



## MaryEsther (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi all , My daughters PC was working just find until the on and off button started shinning ORANGE?
The computer does not turn on anymore but when it decides to it switches off by itself ! PLEASE HELP !!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of the pc
what windows version

Lets try doing a hard reset
Unplug the Power Cord
Now hold the Power Button down for 60 seconds
Plug the Power Cord back in
Start the PC up
If the PC starts OK, then all should be fixed

=================================================================

often its
Orange lights on dell are power supply issues.
replace power supply

=================================================================

but i have read here of a fix, for *Dell*., not tried, but appeared to work for the poster


> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/6230-2-orange-light-dell-gx270-power-button
> 1. Plug the computer into a power strip that has an on/off switch. Turn the power strip on. Press the computer power on button to start as normal, but after after one second turn off the power strip switch just long enough for the fans on the computer to slow down, but the amber computer led doesn't turn off and then turn the power strip switch back on. Computer should start and run fine. Computer typically can be shut down for up to 5 minutes and restarted normally--any longer and you have to sue the power strip power switch routine again.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

What is the SERVICE TAG number for the PC? Its on the top, left side, or back, depending on the PC's vintage.
Many Dell's have other diagnostic lights; but, I need that service tag number to lookup your PC.


----------

